# Worms: Beaphar versus Panacur



## riimu (Jul 7, 2009)

I have approx 3+ years old Horsfield tortoise. I bought her 9 months ago from a lady who rescues and rehomes tortoise from a big pet shop that breeds Horsfield tortoises...

The tortoise suffers from hookworms (max lenght 2.5mm visible at the faeces). I have treated her with Beaphar wormer for small reptiles containing Levamisole 2.5mg/ml. She weights 165g and the recommended dosage is 0.7ml.

I have a feeling that Beaphar doesn't really work on this older tortoise, the younger one is fine with the brand, but she's always been healthier and more lively. I've been looking into buying Panacur Worming liquid for cat and dog 2.5%...is this really the right one to buy? I only found Panacur 2.5% for cats and dogs and rabbits, without mentioning the reptiles.

I've red horror stories about Panacur being lethal and people having problems on working out the dosage and how to give the medicine to the tortoise. I feed Beaphar orally from the tube to the older, as she's really picky with her food at the moment. The younger takes the medicine while munching on peas.

I think the older one might also be a bit fat...as she lazies all day and sleeps through most of it. I think she's miserable...and doesn't really like the company of the younger tortoise. With humans she's great. As long as she's the only one being handled...she gets awfully jealous.

The terrarium setting and the food should all be fine, so I guess it's just the worms that bother. Any help most welcome.


Thank You


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome to RFUK! Personally I would ask your vet


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hiya Riimu,

If you have a tortoise with a persistant load of internal parasites the only thing to do is to consult with an exotics Vet. Definitely don't buy an over the counter treatment for larger mammals, it is a recipe for disaster! 

Panacur prescribed by a qualified Vet is just about the safest wormer you could use, where abouts are you in the UK, do you already know of a good vet?

Lotte***


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

my crestie's had internal parasites & my exotics vet gave me 2.5% panacur for them. a 3 day treatment of 0.1ml for a 25-30g crestie. 
i think the dosage for a 165g is 0.55ml, but its probably best if you do the math. 
my vet told me that panacur was a safe drug so a little overdose or even treating a non ill animal is allright.


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

this is the advise and information was given to me by my exotics vet but i do advise going to your own exotics vets.


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

I've known Panacur given to Tortoises n even sorted out doses for one at my work never been told of problems with it but its always possible with any drug. As already advised you should consult an exotic vet and the dose ranges will change between species so you cant just scale it down from a dog or up from a crestie it prob wont work like that. In terms of safeness n overdosing wormers tend to be very safe in general n one of our vets once told me you'd have to give something like 25 times the amount of a certain wormer as an overdose before you ever got any side effects or problems. Also Panacur i think you'll find is a prescription only medicine - veterinary so you'd need to see a vet first to even get it. Hope that helps


----------

